# Turn off the back lights too!



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the TiVo mini I just got, and immediately found the setting to turn off the light on the front, but the light on the back is insane. Aside from the two little flickering data lights on the ethernet port, the mini also seems to have a high power LED that shines out through the socket itself, making the clear plastic plug on the end of the ethernet cable glow brightly enough to read by. Please make the "turn off the LED" option turn off the lights in the back of the unit as well.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Or over it with black electrical tape.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> Or over it with black electrical tape.


That's normally a good solution, but this ridiculous light makes the clear plastic ethernet plug itself shine like a high power flashlight, and the plug is very irregular shaped with the clip sticking out on the top. Perhaps I can paint the plug while being careful to avoid painting the contacts .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> That's normally a good solution, but this ridiculous light makes the clear plastic ethernet plug itself shine like a high power flashlight, and the plug is very irregular shaped with the clip sticking out on the top. Perhaps I can paint the plug while being careful to avoid painting the contacts .


Or paint it while there is a cable plugged in? But aren't you actually seeing the reflection of those lights? Perhaps if you can prevent the reflection with something (I use greeting card cardboard painted flat black) would be easier. If it's just the plastic connector, they make rubber covered connectors.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Pick up a cheep Ethernet cable with a molded end. And a little electrical tape for the flashing network lights.


----------



## lostinSJ (Jan 2, 2016)

tomhorsley said:


> I like the TiVo mini I just got, and immediately found the setting to turn off the light on the front, but the light on the back is insane. Aside from the two little flickering data lights on the ethernet port, the mini also seems to have a high power LED that shines out through the socket itself, making the clear plastic plug on the end of the ethernet cable glow brightly enough to read by. Please make the "turn off the LED" option turn off the lights in the back of the unit as well.


Thanks for sharing this info. I've thought about getting a Tivo mini. I don't like the sound of bright lights.

I imagine a lot of these are used in a bedroom. So Tivo should make changes.

Other suggestions are good. However, with the cost of Tivo, the company should be able to make the improvements you suggest.

Personally I don't want to buy another ethernet molded cable, or use electrical tape or paint.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lostinSJ said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I've thought about getting a Tivo mini. I don't like the sound of bright lights.
> 
> I imagine a lot of these are used in a bedroom. So Tivo should make changes.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have made your decision!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Took more time to talk about it that it would take to black tape it. Or just hide it, it should be rf.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jth tv said:


> Took more time to talk about it that it would take to black tape it. Or just hide it, it should be rf.


Yeah, and it is no different than any other Ethernet Port on any other consumer electronics device. @lostinSJ has said he won't buy one because of it, well that decision means he will not buy ANYTHING with an ethernet port on it.

Fine by me!


----------

